

What Swift Tells Use About Programming Language Trends - speednoise
http://www.naildrivin5.com/blog/2014/06/04/what-swift-tells-use-about-programming-language-trends.html

======
sportanova
> Swift’s type system is best described as “way better than Java’s”, or
> perhaps “far more comprehensible than Scala’s”

I love Scala's type system, so I'm looking to seeing if Swift's really is
better. Any type system is better than none at all - probably why most
javascript-heavy apps become nightmares when they get to be > 1000 LOC.

~~~
dllthomas
_" Any type system is better than none at all"_

For tiny things, I profoundly disagree. A great type system is still (IMO)
better than none at all, but there are plenty of type systems that get in the
way more than they can be pressed into helping _especially_ when things are
tiny. When things are large, it's there are probably still some pathologically
unhelpful type systems, but there's generally more leverage to be had...

~~~
sportanova
For tiny things, sure. But tiny things tend to grow over time

~~~
dllthomas
Yes. But replacing the entirety of something tiny shouldn't be hard. One just
has to _do_ it, which involves 1) knowing to, and 2) following through.

Of course, best case is an awesome type system and libraries that suit your
problem.

------
chton
Having named parameters with different public than internal names is a
brilliant idea, but I wonder how often it'll be used in practice. If it's used
a lot, it might indicate that those parameters are badly named to begin with
:)

